# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Ich packe mein Boardbag und nehme mit...

## strandkind

Moin,

bin wieder dabei mein Boardbag flugtauglich zu packen. Habe in der Vergangenheit - wie der Sport es so mit sich bringt - schnell Probleme mit bergepck bekommen.

Klartext:

1x Board
4x Segel (3.7-5,2)
2x Masten
1x Gabel
1x Verlngerung
2x Neos
1x Trapez

plus Eigengewicht vom Boardbag und dem Singlebag vom Board.
Nehme kleine Sachen, wie Trapezhaken, Mastfu etc. schon ins Gepck. 

Schnell sind 32kg erreicht, mit airberlin und passender Kundenkarte kein Problem, aber nicht berall fliegen die hin und gnstig ist es auch nicht wirklich.

Hat jemand Optimierungstipps? Was geht noch?

Gre

----------


## p51flier

Als Erstes Verlngerungen, Neos und Schlaufen ins normale Gepck. Singlebag weg und statt dessen Luftpolsterfolie. Und dann das was am meisten schmerzt - die Anzahl der Segel verringern. :-(

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Ich fliege im Februar mit TUIfly nach Sal. Das Gewichtslimit ist bei TUIfly bei 30kg. Bin noch am Rumtricksen, dass ein drittes Segel (4kg ohne Sack) in das NP Heavy Duty 250*70 gewichtsmg reinpasst. Platz wre genug. Ich selbst wrde 31kg und damit 10 Euro bergepckkosten pro Flugstrecke gerade noch akzeptieren. Aber ob's TUIfly auch akzeptiert? Denn angemeldet sind 30kg. Werde da mal nachfragen mssen.

Sepp

----------


## Hiob10hiob

Ich bin auch grad am packen :/
1x Waveboard, 4,0 4,5 5,0 2x Masten, Gabel sind bei mir 31kg :/
Neos, Trapez, Finnen, Verlngerung und so muss wo anders mit...
Das einzige, was ich noch anders einpacken knnte wr wohl das Gabelbaumendstck und die Schlaufen.
Was meint ihr, kann man es mit 1 kg drber probieren oder soll ich die Sachen gleich abschbauen?
Gru
Rapha

----------


## p51flier

Wenn Du die Segel ohne Sack ins Boardbag gibst und die Schlaufen abmontierst, dann sparst Du ber 1,5kg. Dann passt's wieder.

----------


## powerded

Nur kurz zur Info: in der Regel sind es plus 0,9 kg bei den Airlines. Die runden noch in die fr uns passende Richtung  :Smile:  Also wren in dem Fall 30,9 kg erlaubt.

----------


## p51flier

powerded
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. 

Wenn das da
http://www.umdieecke.de/schwere-zeit...-flugreisende/
so gelebt wird, dann ist alles OK. 
Wenn alles scharf exekutiert wird, dann sind 1-2 kg immer noch ertrglich. Es aber im Kleingedruckten der Airlines oft von "Maximalgewicht" zu lesen. TUIfly hat mir heute aber mitgeteilt, das dieses "Maximalgewicht" natrlich gegen Bezahlung der bergepcktarife (10Euro/kg/Flugstrecke) berschritten werden kann. Also werde ich im Fall der Flle fr Mnchen-Sal wohl 75 statt 65 Euro oneway zahlen. Ist im Vergleich zu anderen Airline immer noch akzeptabel.

Sepp

----------


## Bobo

Ich war dieses Jahr im Juli wieder auf Teneriffa .beim Hinflug am Airberlin Schalter musste ich um 700Gramm bergewicht feilschen.Habe tatschlich meinen Helm aus dem Boardbag holen und da lassen mssen(hat meine Freundin wieder mitgenommen).Auf dem Rckflug habe ich am Schalter bemerkt ,dass mein Surfgepck nur fr die Hinreise gebucht war(120 Euro)-das ist der Preis fr Hin und Rck der letzten Jahre immer gewesen.Deswegen ist mir der Fehler nicht aufgefallen.Ich musste also nochmal 120 Euro lhnen.Mein Fazit-nie wieder Air Berlin.

----------


## powerded

Das ist natrlich bitter. Bei den Preisen ist das Mieten fast gnstiger, als eigenes Material mitzunehmen und mit evtl. Transportschaden zu riskieren.

Grsse
Stefan

----------

